# 88gal Community tank



## GoodTimes (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey just thought i might share a photo with my fellow fish keepers 
tell me what you think


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

I happen to like the setup, especially on the black substrate. I always like the black substrate.... Looks great to me with the contrasting ornaments....

Cheers!!!!


----------



## GoodTimes (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks!!!!   this is the first time i used the substrate and i must agree with that you said, the picture is kinda crappy cause i had to use my phone, but close up the greens really pop out, my old tank used to have childrens play sand  didnt look to bad to be honest it gave the tank a very natural look.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I like black sub and am torn between the natural look and the black....so I have one tank of each. lol


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice setup. I see a otto cat and some neons. What other fishy you have in mind to stock this tank? You will have a Goodtimes stocking it


----------



## GoodTimes (Aug 3, 2011)

dl88dl said:


> Very nice setup. I see a otto cat and some neons. What other fishy you have in mind to stock this tank? You will have a Goodtimes stocking it


if you look closely in the middle near the bottom you can see the discus kinda blurry tho i have 6 neons 6 silver tips tetras, 6 oto cats 1 angel, 1 keyhole cichlid, and 1 discus im hoping to buy some more discus on monday if the prices are right


----------

